# New member here, hello to all.



## 04texas (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello everybody. Until today I never knew such a site like this was out there. I'm use to the forums because I use them for my ford pickup. I have been working for a trucking business for almost four years now and I'm about to move onto something else. I am a unloader/loader of alfalfa square bales. I have enjoyed this job and I'm young so don't mind it to much. Work has gotten pretty slow lately but that's not the reason I'm moving to a different job. I have always wondered what other people have gotten paid for unloading hay. I have unloaded off of many many different trailers including the most common for me 52ft drop deck. My question I have is what are some pay ranges that other people might pay for unloading or loading of alfalfa square bales???


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Welcome! ........


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

04Texas, Welcome to Haytalk. As far as your question goes, I think pay scale would be different for each area. Farm wages are pretty low, while working for a trucking company should pat better. Mike


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

Welcome, Glad to have ya.


----------

